# Anyone else have a uni-cornuate uterus?



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have uni-cornuate uterus, I've had 3 pregnancies from 3 donors and miscarried every time.  I wondered if there was anybody else that managed to get to full term with this problem?  

I looked though the internet only to frighten my self to death with the website called DES (des-action.org.uk), set up for women who's mothers took certain drugs, in the 50's - 60's, through their pregnancies resulting in baby girls born with this disfigurement to their uterus.  I'm going this week with my mum to her doctor to see if she was prescribed the drugs doing the damage as it is recommended that babies born from these mothers refrain from fertility treatment due to the chance factor of cancer.  Bit later now I supose!!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Rachel,

Congratulations! 

Do you have the same problem as me?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I have a bicornuate uterus (sort of heart shaped)

I was born in 1969 and my mum was 16 when she had me & she definitely wasn't prescribed any drugs during her pregnancy with me - she said it was textbook with no problems at all...It appears that the drugs that could have resulted in this abnormality were for miscarriages but I was obviously my mums first pregnancy.  I'm no expert but I would've thought it unlikely that every woman with some abnormality to the womb was the result of taking certain drugs although I'd be interested to know the outcome of your visit to your mums GP.  

I'm afraid I don't have any success stories to tell you at the moment though...I actually have other issues effecting fertility as well (endometriosis, blood clotting and immune disorders) so mines really a combination of everything ! 

There were some posts on the Starting out & diagnosis board about bicornuate/septate uterus but not sure if the posts are still there....they did include success stories of women who had conceived and gone on to have healthy pregnancies and births.  I know our consultant said that there are lots of women with bicornuate/septate uterus that don't even know and have healthy pregnancies so it is most definitely possible.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Natasha,
I have some good news!! My friend has a what ever you call it uterous and is currently 5 months pregnant, she is very anxious about a late miscarriage and had bleeding etc at the start of her pregnancy but so far so good.  
So there is hope!!
XXXXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Laura...

...sadly its not the bicornuate uterus that is directly causing my problems...I have a immune and blood clotting problems which seem to be causing my early mc's....but thanks for the positive story - its always good to here of successes 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Natasha,

Thank you for your reply, my heart goes out to you and you partner.  

I supose that because of the miscarriages I feel there must be something causing them and I did initially go on the internet to find someone somewhere who may have this problem and what they are experiencing.  I will let you know the outcome of the Doctors visit.

Empty2


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

I hope you can get some answers from the GPs appt....and I wish you loads of luck in your ttc journey  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

Sorry it has taken so long to reply, the Doctor has now confirmed my mum had *NOT* received any drugs whilst carrying me! Well non that would be now considered a threat    

I would tonight be celebrating but DH is cycling across Scotland at the moment (well probably scoffing chips in a pub by now!!!!!!) 

How are things with you? Thinking of you.......   

Karen

[br]: 25/08/06, 20:51


laurab said:


> Hi Natasha,
> I have some good news!! My friend has a what ever you call it uterous and is currently 5 months pregnant, she is very anxious about a late miscarriage and had bleeding etc at the start of her pregnancy but so far so good.
> So there is hope!!
> XXXXX


Thank you for giving me hope Laura, how is you friend doing?

Karen


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Karen,
My friend is fine, she is plodding along nicely... non eventful... thats what I like to see!
Your other half is a cyclist?? So is mine he is out cycling at the moment and I am in doors on my own on a Friday night!!
Tim goes cycling nearly every night and races at the weekend.... drives me mad!!
XXXX


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

My DH loves his food, thats why he's off cycling, it's usually running he does, love him to bits but he's not shaped for either, bless!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My DP loves his food too but is like a rake!!!  Not good for me as he is eating all the time makes me eat and I'm well..... not a rake!!


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Tell me about it, when he has a run its all pasta, and more pasta and I too eat the same amount!!!


----------

